# Jar erstellen und einbinden



## anfänger09 (1. Jul 2015)

Hi Leute,

haben ein Problem und bräuchte schnelle Hilfe!
Musste mit auf dieser Seite die Java Toolbox runterladen:
IFC TOOLS PROJECT
und anschließen die downloads in ein projekt einbinden (per import)
Aber das einbinden funkioniert nicht!! 
Die runtergeladen dateien sind .zip
Ich glaube ich muss die in .jar umbauen oder nicht?? Muss ich die irgendwo einfach hinschieben, damit ich die importen kann?:rtfm:

Beste Grüße


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Jul 2015)

Moin,

ZIP-Dateien sind Archive, du musst sie erstmal entpacken !!

Gruß Klaus


----------



## anfänger09 (1. Jul 2015)

Hi Klaus, ja, dass hab ich. Bringt aber auch nichts. ich bräuchte nur eine Anleitung, wie ich simpel daraus eine jar mache. Bei den anderen Dateien die ich benutze klappt alles wunderbar. Da hab ich aber auch die .jar ;/


----------



## VfL_Freak (1. Jul 2015)

wie gesagt: ZIP != JAR
Einfach so umwandeln geht nicht !

Was enthält das Archiv denn genau ???? 
Eine LIB? Vermutlich solltest Du doch den _Inhalt_ in Dein  Programm einbinden, oder ??

Gruß Klaus


----------



## anfänger09 (1. Jul 2015)

In den zip-Dateien sind lediglich Unterordner mit unmengen an Java-Klassen, welche ich unbedingt benötige. Hab schon versucht mir die da einfach rauszunehmen und in mein eigenes Programm zu schieben, aber das ist dann zu unübersichtlich.
In der Musterlösung (Foto eines Teils des Programmiercode) wird der Ganze Ordner (welchen ich als zip habe) oben im Quellcode importiert.
Meine Frage also:
Ich habe einen Ordner mit tausenden Java-Klassen
Wie importe ich den in meinen Quellcode

Dachte das ginge iwie über .jar. Oder nicht??

Edit: Das Problem hat sich nicht erledigt, aber ich habe jemanden gefunden der mir die .jar erzeugt und geschickt hat. 

Danke fürs Annhemen


----------

